
Silicon Valley Reels After Trump’s Election - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/10/technology/trump-election-silicon-valley-reels.html?_r=0
======
fullshark
I think this article combined with this analysis:
[http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/trump-was-stronger-
where...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/trump-was-stronger-where-the-
economy-is-weaker/)

is well worth reading. This is especially true for any tech people here that
believe the future is routine jobs being automated with Government sponsored
basic income being provided to everyone.

